# Are hobbies sinful?



## WaywardNowHome (Jun 5, 2009)

Lately, I've been thinking about how I've been spending my time and what I've been doing with myself now that the semester is over and I'm home for the summer. Naturally, this led me to contemplate my hobbies and it eventually brought me to this question:

Are hobbies sinful by nature?

For example:
- Watching a movie or TV show (e.g., LOST)
- Playing a video game (e.g., World of Warcraft)
- Playing a sport (e.g., Tennis)
- etc.

In the above examples, I've listed activities and hobbies that I personally enjoy. Until the season finale, I was very excited about watching the next week's episode of LOST; I do play a few hours of tennis every few days with my friends; I do play World of Warcraft in my free time. Interspersed with all of these activities, I tend to multitask by reading PB, watching sermon clips on Youtube, etc.

But as for these activities (and other hobbies in general), is it necessarily sinful to be doing these things?

The reason I ask is because I don't know of anyone, including myself, who says, "I'm going to watch LOST for God's glory! I'm going to play tennis for God's glory! I'm going to play WoW for God's glory!" Usually, these activities have the sole purpose of entertainment and fun, which is about worldly pleasure, right? How can we possibly do these things for the glory of His name and the advancement of His kingdom? If we aren't doing these things for those reasons, isn't it sin?

_There may be a sense of legalism in this post but this is just a genuine question that I have. I am not trying to judge anyone who enjoys their individual hobbies. _


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 5, 2009)

Are hobbies sinful? They can be.

I once got addicted to playing RPG games on my PC. I got so caught up in this fantasy world that it was all I could think of. I neglected prayer and studies. Then I realized that I was like an alcoholic but instead of getting drunk on alcohol, I was getting drunk on the entertainment that role playing games provide. I repented before God and devoted myself to reading books (theological) instead.

I'm not saying that computer games are bad in themselves but you have to beware that one can get addicted to them.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 5, 2009)

They can be. If they consume your thoughts. If Christ is not center, and these hobbies are. Yes, it is sinful. But nothing wrong with watching some tv.


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm no it's not a sin. Though be balanced, are you still having devotional times? are you still praying as you should? are you keeping up with your studies (if your a student)?

I used to be playing games a lot, but I had to give it up because the people I played with were my unsaved friends and so really "bad company corrupts good morals" and I was starting to be very affected by them but I still play here and there when I have too much spare time like now.

Don't become legalistic either


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 5, 2009)

Hobbies are an interesting concept because they imply something that is not needed that you do for fun, but in many other ways they are good for you. For example we should be good stewards of our bodies so going out and playing a friendly game of tennis is good for your body and even for your mind (gets the oxygen pumping). On the other hand looking back on my hours of computer games as a kid I actually think I learnt a lot. I was really resistant to learning things in school but when playing strategy games I learnt to solve complex problems and with all the Civilization series I got interested in ancient cultures and history which inspired me to do better. I also had the hobby of writing novels and I got so caught up in the world I created I had to do everything for it. It meant I ended up (unwittingly to my teenage brain) studying economics, maths, architecture, geology, history etc...

So when I look back on what I did as hobbies while growing up I probably learnt more from them than my formal education. This is not to say I don't have "hobbies" now but it is probably harder to see them in context. I must say though my interest in reading heavy books of no seeming interest to anyone else has really helped my education.

What then really is a hobby? I would suggest few hobbies are truly meaningless. Certainly as other people have said you don't want to be consumed by them but put them in their rightful place and perhaps think about what you are really getting out of them.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hobbies in my opinion are not inherently sinful. Though they can become sinful if one allows them to displace Christ from the center of one's life. Otherwise they are like any other light entertainment that is not inherently sinful.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 5, 2009)

This may be helpful :

John Angel James, Hindrances to Christian Progress



> A taste for worldly amusements will inevitably prove,
> wherever it is indulged–a powerful obstacle to growth
> in grace.
> 
> ...



This has really helped me on this issue. I think this is the biblical position.

-----Added 6/5/2009 at 07:22:00 EST-----

Also, it seems that the desire for recreation/play is built into humans and that it has positive effects. Check out this video from a TED conference on the subject :

Stuart Brown says play is more than fun | Video on TED.com


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 5, 2009)

Joel Lee, I also will say that Finney followed your same reasoning to conclude that all recreation was a sin, IE that the actions are not motivated by a desire to see God glorified.



> “Nothing is innocent unless it proceeds from supreme love to God and equal love to man, unless the supreme and ultimate motive be to please and honour God. In other words, to be innocent, any amusement must be engaged in because it is believed to be at the time most pleasing to God, and is intended to be a service rendered to Him, as that which, upon the whole, will honour Him more than anything else that we can engage in for the time being. I take this to be self-evident. What then? It follows:
> 1st. That none but benevolent amusements can be innocent.Fishing and shooting for amusement are not innocent. We may fish and hunt for the same reason that we are allowed to eat and drink–to supply nature with aliment, that we may be strong in the service of God. We may hunt to destroy noxious animals, for the glory of God and the interests of His kingdom. But fishing and hunting to gratify a passion for these sports is not innocent.
> Again, no amusement can be innocent that involves the squandering of precious time, that might be better employed to the glory of God and the good of man. Life is short. Time is precious. We have but one life to live. Much is to be done. The world is in darkness. A world of sinners are to be enlightened, and, if possible, saved. We are required to work while the day lasteth. Our commission and work require dispatch. No time is to be lost. If our hearts are right, our work is pleasant. If rightly performed, it affords the highest enjoyment and is itself the highest amusement. No turning aside for amusement can be innocent that involves any unnecessary loss of time. No man that realizes the greatness of the work to be done, and love, to do it, can turn aside for any amusement involving an unnecessary waste of time. Again, no amusement can be innocent that involves an unnecessary expenditure of the Lord’s money. All our time and all our money are the Lord’s. We are the Lord’s. We may innocently use both time and money to promote the Lord’s interests and the highest interests of man, which are the Lord’s interests. But we may not innocently use either for our own pleasure and gratification. Expensive journeys for our own pleasure and amusement, and not indulged in with a single eye to the glory of God, are not innocent amusements, but sinful.
> Again, in the light of the above rule of judgment, we see that no form of amusement is lawful for an unconverted sinner. Nothing in him is innocent. While he remains impenitent and unbelieving, does not love God and his neighbor according to God’s command, there is for him no innocent employment or amusement; all is sin.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## tdowns (Jun 5, 2009)

*I love to have fun!*

I'll admit it...

This is a good thread, we haven't had one in a while, I hope some of the vets will chime in despite the fact it's been covered.

I think our sin nature corrupts everything from recreation to the thought that we're guilty for recreating. 

*I think it is easy to abuse our recreational enjoyment that is a gift from God.
*I think it is easy to place false guilt on ourselves because we are not doing "spiritual" things, instead of actually, enjoying the hobby time we have.
*And the easiest of all is for our sinful nature to help us along in judging somebody else as they enjoy their hobby, because it's one we would not do.

Whatever you do, if it's not breaking the 10 commandments, don't go by somebody else and their list. 

I go by, Love God, Live Large.

In my opinion, hobbies are not sin, and neither is having fun. I mean, if you take it to the extreme, the fun times that are had on this board, the jokes, etc. are hobbies, and wastes of time. We even had a poster once question whether or not we should joke and laugh, just for the fun of it. He prob. read the Finey thing.

But, I sure need those laughs, and they are def. no waste of time, because I can feel the pressure and stress release every time.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 6, 2009)

Trevor, how do you interact with the position that Finney takes? That every action not motivated by love of God and love of man is sin?

1. Every action not motivated by love of God and love of man is sin
2. Recreation is not motivated by love of God and love of man.
3. Therefore, recreation is sin.

It sounds like pretty sound reasoning. But it also seems unrealistic to have every action motivated by love of God and love of man.

(I also agree that it would be nice to have some PB veterans participate in this discussion)


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot to everyone who contributed. I usually get a very strict and proper kind of vibe from adherents of Reformed theology so it's a surprise to me that a lot of you think that harmless recreation here and there is alright. 

Andrew,
The quote from Finney that you introduced is very thought-provoking. It definitely does sound like it is biblically sound. The conclusion in your 1, 2, 3 does seem like logical reasoning. At this point, I don't know how I feel about the issue anymore.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 6, 2009)

Here are a couple of relevant quotes as well from some Reformed men of God :




> (J. C. Ryle, “Occupy Until I Come”)
> 
> “Occupy until I come.” Luke 19:13
> 
> ...





> his world is fading away, along with everything it craves!” 1 John 2:17
> 
> God’s own people are so shamefully inconsistent with themselves, and with their acknowledged principles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 6, 2009)

WaywardNowHome said:


> Thanks a lot to everyone who contributed. I usually get a very strict and proper kind of vibe from adherents of Reformed theology so it's a surprise to me that a lot of you think that harmless recreation here and there is alright.
> 
> Andrew,
> The quote from Finney that you introduced is very thought-provoking. It definitely does sound like it is biblically sound. The conclusion in your 1, 2, 3 does seem like logical reasoning. At this point, I don't know how I feel about the issue anymore.



You're getting a good range of answers here.

The basic answer to your broad question is no. Hobbies can be a way to use talents God gave you. But, as with most questions, we have to look more deeply at what is being asked to discern.

From such a broad question without specifics, I wonder if you are struggling with a certain kind of "hobby" or spending an undue amount of time on it or prioritizing it over other more important things, or even if it is a temptation to do on the Lord's Day. As touching any one of these issues, the Puritans might recognize idolatry, sabbath violation, coveting, vain imaginations, immoral imaginations, many aspects. We are prone to be self-deceived in our pursuits, and great rationalizers of our sin.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 6, 2009)

I keep my self balanced by:
1. reading star wars books (Fate of the jedi book 2 june 23rd!)
2. kayaking every other week
3. reading theology in french (I'm doing my degree in french linguistics so I can apply what I learned last year) every other book. 
4. bbq with friends


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 6, 2009)

Recently I have found that if I am spending most or all of my time in my hobbies I feel bored, my thrist for more and more videogames and so on goes unquenched. It is in these times that I turn back to study of scripture and theology and feel my thirst quenched.

This is another of those hard areas where there is no absolute line for how often the hobby is enjoyed etc. It is going to be different for each person and the personal conviction given to them.

We are those who would rather worship, seek, and read about Christ than to spend all our time pleasing self, it is in Christ that we find our greatest satisfaction. 

I generally think I need to be reading more but at the same time it is fine to enjoy videogames etc... as long as I always desire and do learn more of Christ.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 6, 2009)

I never thought of video games, movies and TV as hobbies. I though they were entertainment. Any thoughts? 

When I think of a hobby, I think of a pursuit of an interested that is productive in nature. For instance, I spent a lot of my time crocheting, knitting, writing and reading. I rarely read a book just for the pleasure of it, and most of my other hobbies have a productive and useful end. I don't see think that is a sin unless it replaces the time I should be doing others things.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 6, 2009)

The Westminster Larger Catechism has some sage wisdom on this point.



> Question 135: What are the duties required in the sixth commandment?
> 
> Answer: *The duties required in the sixth commandment are*, all careful studies, and lawful endeavors, to preserve the life of ourselves and others by resisting all thoughts and purposes, subduing all passions, and avoiding all occasions, temptations, and practices, which tend to the unjust taking away the life of any; by just defense thereof against violence, patient bearing of the hand of God, quietness of mind, cheerfulness of spirit; a* sober use of* meat, drink, physic, sleep, labor, and *recreations*; by charitable thoughts, love, compassion, meekness, gentleness, kindness; peaceable, mild and courteous speeches and behavior; forbearance, readiness to be reconciled, patient bearing and forgiving of injuries, and requiting good for evil; comforting and succoring the distressed, and protecting and defending the innocent.
> 
> ...


(Emphasis added)

This also serves to demolish the false argumentation of Finney. Of course any action, including writing legalistic books, can be undertaken from wrong motives. But since God's law requires the use of recreations, Finney's 2nd point utterly falls to the ground. If we love Christ, we will keep His commandments, one of which is to preserve life, part of which is using recreations - playing, having fun, exercising. Of course, even his first point is not without a problem: actions proceeding from wrong motives are sinful not in themselves, but because of the wrong motive. The Westminster Confession gives a far better, saner and more Biblical perspective than Finney's fanaticism.

XVI. 7


> Works done by unregenerate men, *although for the matter of them they may be things which God commands*; and of good use both to themselves and others: yet, because they proceed not from an heart purified by faith; nor are done in a right manner, according to the Word; nor to a right end, the glory of God, they are therefore sinful and cannot please God, or make a man meet to receive grace from God: and yet, their neglect of them is more sinful and displeasing unto God.


(Emphasis added)


----------



## tdowns (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nice...*

And that is why, I requested some "vets"...excellent and thanks, Ruben.

I find, I have to go back, and rundown, all the "works" I've done throughout the day/week, in order to relax in my recreations, food, hobbies and drink. I think, it's my fallen nature, that refuses my soul to rejoice in the Lord during rest, relaxation and recreation. I need posts like Ruben's, to balance myself.

Not too mention, the timely confession quote, great.

Although it's been dealt with in the quote from the confession, I'd say this about the following.

1. Every action not motivated by love of God and love of man is sin
1a. Any and every action God gave us to do, that is not in and of itself sinful behavior (breaking the ten commandments) *CAN* be done by the love of God and the love of man. Any examples to debunk this?

2. Recreation is not motivated by love of God and love of man.
2a. The act of recreation is not sin, unless the action itself breaks a commandment, so the Christian can very much be motivated by love of God and/or love of man. 

3. Therefore, recreation is sin.
3a. Recreation is not a sin.

I'm sure the logic guys/gals that abound here on the board could do a lot better than I, but I'm recreating right now, so...fun times!


----------

